# A cadence question



## maestro267 (Jul 25, 2009)

Something that's been bugging me for years, and I want to get it sorted:

What is the name for this cadence, as used in the coda of the 1st mvmt. of Bruckner's 4th Symphony:

A-flat major - A-flat minor - E flat major


----------



## Ignis Fatuus (Nov 25, 2008)

I would consider it a decorated plagal cadence - the Ab minor being a 'borrowed chord'.


----------



## nefigah (Aug 23, 2008)

Ignis Fatuus said:


> I would consider it a decorated plagal cadence


Whoa! Watch your language; there are ladies present!


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

Yes indeed just a plagal candence with a minor instead of major 4th.


----------

